

Gossip network, a Java clustering library (lgpl) - themagicauthor
http://tech.ebuddy.com/2013/04/26/gossip-networks/

======
mindcrime
Sounds pretty cool, but it would help if the post did some compare/contrast
with other Java clustering oriented libraries. JGroups is probably the
elephant in the room, but there are things like Jini (Apache River), JXTA,
JSDT, etc. that could conceivably have some overlapping applications with
this.

That said, definitely "starred" on GitHub and I will be very interested in
playing with this library.

